# Paralabidochromis chromogynos???



## thomarac93 (Jul 11, 2012)

could i keep 1 male and 3 or 4 female Paralabidochromis chromogynos in my 30 gallon??


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I think it may work, yu can put some dithers with them as some barbs or loaches or catfish that can live with cichlids
xris


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

probably short term but they do grow. my male is now 4+ inches and I can't imagine him and 3 or 4 females in a 30 gallon at this size.


----------

